# Hilfslinien: Farbe wechseln - Wie mache ich das?



## acquire (5. Dezember 2003)

Hallo!
Nachdem ich mühsam -) ) das Werkzeug für die Hilfslinien gefunden habe möchte ich ganz gerne wissen wie ich die Farbe ändern kann, denn bei mir wird immer die Hintergrundfarbe genommen und dann kann man die Linie ja nur schlecht sehen.
Danke im Voraus!

Gruß,
acquire


----------



## Fabian (5. Dezember 2003)

Entweder die Hilfslinie doppelt anklicken, oder mal STRG + K -> Menu "Hilfslinien, Rasters,..".


----------



## acquire (5. Dezember 2003)

Danke,
Doppelt anklicken geht jetzt auch. Vorher habe ich wohl zu langsam geklickt.


----------



## Fabian (5. Dezember 2003)

Kein Problem


----------

